# Need help



## clinkaberry (Jan 17, 2012)

I am new to post and need help. I am not a orchid grower or have no experience with orchids but my great grandfather created the Clinkaberryanum breed orchid. My father passed away Sunday and loved the fact that his grandfather bred this orchid. I am trying to find this orchid to have for his funeral next Tuesday. If anyone knows how I can get the plant or a flower for his funeral I would be so grateful.
Thank you


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2012)

It's a Paphiopedilum hybrid. paph. curtsii x paph. phillipinense. Bob Wollenstein of Antec Orchids in NY has info on his website. Our condolences and good luck acquiring the plants.


----------



## clinkaberry (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for your help Eric. I will go to web-site and see what I can find out.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2012)

Paph Youngianum is almost identical, made with a diff variety of the curtsii species. I'd contact Joe Kunisch at Bloomfield, Sam Tsui at Orchid Inn, or Glen Decker at Piping Rock also. The time factor is very limiting.


----------



## Marc (Jan 17, 2012)

Good luck with the search and my condolonces with your loss.

I did some searching and ended up back on this forum to actually find a picture of this Paph hybrid.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13085


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Marc said:


> Good luck with the search and my condolonces with your loss.
> 
> I did some searching and ended up back on this forum to actually find a picture of this Paph hybrid.
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13085



That's a beautiful flower! I wish you well in finding one, but I'll be amazed that if you do, it will be in bloom now. But you never know. Good luck, and I'm sad for your loss.


----------

